# Gatlinburg Area Campgrounds



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

We have decided to take a 5 day/4night trip to the Smoky Mountains at the end of July. Our main reason is to try Whitewater rafting on the Upper Pigeon River. We nixed the idea in Colorado last Summer because of our daughters sizes. Even though they are 8 and 10, they are only 52 and 65 lbs...it just frightened me!

We enjoyed the Jellystone of Estes Park and are now contemplating the Jellystone of the Smokies. Has anyone stayed there? It looks very nice on the website and the idea of sites being streamside is perfect. Can anyone give us some insight on 1. rafting on the upper Pigeon and 2. How does this Jellystone rate?

Would also love to hear about any other campgrounds in that area that offer larger, wooded sites along a stream/river.

Thanks for the thoughts!

Tina


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

We have been to the area many times, great area you should have a good time. I have seen that campground online before but have never stayed there. The area is just full of so many fun things to do, you and your family will have a great time .... (it is a busy time of year, so traffic will be bad) I never been rafting so I will leave that question to a pro!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I have not stayed there, but I drove through the area last June. We stayed in Maggie valley, and the route we took to Gatlinburg one day took us by that campground. There were about 4 other campgrounds within a couple miles of it, and Jellystone was by far the most populated. I did not get to drive through it, so I am not sure how big the sites are, but it was quite wooded.

If you plan to go rafting, that should be a good area. It is a good distance from Gatlinburg, and the rafting in the northern Smoky Mountains. We rafted the Nantahala a few years ago with our Church Youth Group. Take the "lowers" and your kids should be fine. They will never forget it. I think you can only raft 3 days out of the week, so you will want to plan that part of the trip ahead of time.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

We stayed there once and LOVED it. They have lots of activities for the kids too (depending on the time of year). We would definately stay there again.

Dana


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Though I have yet to stay at that particular Yogi's, I have stayed at the CG down the street from them Several times.
The only things Ive heard about that Jellystone have been good.
It is about 10 miles from Gatlinburg though.
Lots of trees and lots of activities there.


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

[Thanks for all the help...I think we will make our reservations at Jellystone. I really don't mind being 10 miles outside of Gatlinburg. Now to get the DH to pin down the date!

Tina


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Tight, tight...but VERY clean and family friendly. Ask for a site that backs up to the creek, they have cable ect... the shower houses are 5star.. small clean pool.. everynight family movies..planned activites..
and a very short drive into the city all back roads very little traffic..If you get a chance the place right down the hill has GREAT BBQ and really neat ourdoor screened in porch for dining the also have live bluegrass music.. again very family friendly If you have any ohter questions PM me we have stayed in the area several times at different campgrounds and seen many of the shows..aquariums..ect..
Stephanie



Chacfamily said:


> [Thanks for all the help...I think we will make our reservations at Jellystone. I really don't mind being 10 miles outside of Gatlinburg. Now to get the DH to pin down the date!
> 
> Tina


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Ditto to what Kywoman said. Sites are very tight but the owners take you to your site and help you back in. They even tell you which way to turn your steering wheel.








We had a creek side campsite. It was very nice and always cool. Our only problem was that nothing dried. So much moisture in the air from the creek. We had to take our towels to the laundry mat every night to dry them. (Laundry mat is very nice). Lots of activities for the children. During summer months, churches bring volunteers in to provide Bible School in the mornings. 
The CG also backs up to one of the trails with a waterfall. (I can't remember name of it). 
The owners are super nice. They really work hard to make it a nice CG.

Enjoy!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

kywoman said:


> If you get a chance the place right down the hill has GREAT BBQ and really neat ourdoor screened in porch for dining the also have live bluegrass music.. again very family friendly
> Stephanie


The BBQ was great there. Last time I went through there, it had become a real estate office or something like that. So no more BBQ there.
Just thought I'd mention it so the landmarks don't get confusing.


----------



## TNOutbacker (Apr 23, 2005)

My brother has stayed at that Jellystone a few times and has good things to say about it. You can get to the campground without going through Gatlinburg and you can avoid the congestion. I would not recommend Crazy Horse CG which is very close to Jellystone. Crazy Horse is by far the worse managed campground that I have ever stayed at.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

That's too bad about Crazy Horse. I think they have changed mgmt in the last couple of years and are now called Adventure something or another. We stayed there about 3 yr ago in July and had a very good time with the water slide, big pool, story times, etc. Hate to hear that things are going down especially since they are not a "cheap" CG by far

Carmen


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> That's too bad about Crazy Horse. I think they have changed mgmt in the last couple of years and are now called Adventure something or another. We stayed there about 3 yr ago in July and had a very good time with the water slide, big pool, story times, etc. Hate to hear that things are going down especially since they are not a "cheap" CG by far
> 
> Carmen


We stayed at Crazy Horse this past summer and we had a great time. They were indeed being taken over by Adventure Bound Camping Resorts. The pool and water slide were clean and the water was warm.  The CG was clean and looked to be well cared for. The arcade had fun games that the boys enjoyed. I had my laptop and was able to obtain a free WiFi connection. The camp store was stocked with all of the items that we needed. Our site, although cramped with our 28BHS, backed up to the creek, which we definitely enjoyed listening to. It was an easy drive to get to all of the attractions that the area has to offer. Would we go back?? Sure, we had a great time.

Chris


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

For those of you that want a quick rafting experience. The Cumberland River below Cumberland Falls offers rafting and kayaking. There is a company (Sheltowee Trace Outfitters) that provides the equipment and a guide. Pickup (down the river) is provided by a large sightseeing boat. They provide lunch. See www.ky-rafting.com for more info. I've taken the sightseeing boat trip 4X now and enjoyed it each time.
This is an easy 1 day stop off of I-75 at Exit 25. 
Good place to take the kids.


----------

